

My webapp now works flawlessly in Internet Explorer - alexkearns
http://gambolio.com/#explorer

======
geedot
Thought I might do the same thing with my webapp - then read somewhere that it
was developer laziness and felt guilty - good on you, though, for having the
balls to tell ie users to get a real browser

